# Bruit énervant sur nouveau Macbook.



## nexus28000 (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour


J'ai répondu à un membre au sujet du bruit sur les macbook et je commence à m'inquieter de plus en plus pour le mien apres avoir comparé son volume sonore à un autre. J'ai acheté ce macbook vendredi et j'ai tout de suite remarqué un bruit nettement plus prononcé que sur mon ibook G4 et cela des le demarrage. Il y a comme un bruit de transformateur ou de chargeur de pile du côté de la batterie (à gauche en somme). Est-ce que cela peut venir du fait que les types de ICLG qui ont changé les mémoires (et oui j'ai voulu profiter de l'offre) aurait mal revissé tout d'ou des vibrations ou ets ce que cela n'a rien à voir et je dois réellement m'inquiéter?? Est-ce que je peux retirer la batterie puis brancher l'ordi sans sur le secteur pour vérifier si le bruit persiste sans la batterie??? Sinon si quelqu'un a une idée sur l'origine de ce bruit et les solutions à apporter je suis preneur !!

Merci d'avance

Nexus


----------



## Tox (10 Décembre 2007)

A gauche, il n'y a que la batterie...

De ce que j'ai lu sans l'avoir expérimenté, tu peux brancher le MB sur secteur sans batterie. Les performances processeurs seront divisées par deux (fréquence du processeur bloquée à 1 GHz).


Sinon, les petits bruits du MB sont la plupart du temps liés au disque dur (à droite, à côté de la batterie) et parfois aussi à l'alimentation du processeur (pour le savoir, essayer de lancer Photo Booth qui neutralise ce bruit en alimentant la caméra.


----------



## nexus28000 (10 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.

Le bruit persiste après le lancement de Photobooth et j'ai remarqué qu'il ne se situait pas tant au niveau de la batterie que legerement au dessus. De plus quad l'ordi se met en veille il s'éteind même si la batterie reste en charge.
Que me conseilles-tu? Dois-je ramener la machine??? Je trouve ca un peu leger que la machine soit plus bruyante que l'ancienne...

Encore merci

UB


----------



## caboche (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour Nexus28000,

En fait, je crois que nous avons le même problème. Mon macbook santa rosa acheter lors du black friday sur l'apple store fait un bruit "Electrique".
C'est un bruit de fond des le demarrage. Il disparait à la mise en veille.
Ce bruit est énervant surtout quand je me sers du macbook dans le silence.

Mon macbook est totalement d'origine, pas de changement de ram.

Je vais essayer d'aller comparer avec un autre chez Surcouf mais je ne sais pas s'ils ont reçu des macbook santa rosa.

Caboche​


----------



## nexus28000 (10 Décembre 2007)

Oui c'est tout à fait ca un bruit électrique. Il faut que l'on se tienne au courant car de mon côté j'ai recontacté ce matin ICLG pour savoir ce qu'il en est et je dois leur ramener la machine vendredi (je n'habite pas paris sic). Mais bon a priori les techniciens m'ont dit que eux n'entendaient pas de bruit sur ceux en magasin. Moi j'avais pensé au changement de Ram et je me rassurai en disant que cetait une vice mal remise qui vibrait sous l'effet du disque dur du coup ca expliquait la fin du bruit au moment de la mise en veille. Dis moi ce qu'ont donné tes investigations à Surcouf???

A tres bientôt

UB


----------



## Tox (10 Décembre 2007)

De toute manière, sur une machine neuve, si un vice de construction apparaît au démarrage, il vaut mieux passer par la case échange standard en magasin, non ?


----------



## nexus28000 (10 Décembre 2007)

J'ai appelé iclg et pour que l'echange ait lieu il faut une raison jugée valable c'est a dire une avarie reconnue par apple or ca n'a pas l'air d'être le cas! Je dois donc revenir sur paris vendredi et leur montrer la bête mais bon ce bruit "électrique" est vraiment pénible ca ressemble (j'ai enfin trouvé) à un bruit de néon - c'est exactement cela !!!


----------



## caboche (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,


Nexus28000, je reviens de chez SURCOUF. Pas de macbook santa rosa en démo seulement des gma950.

Néammoins, il ne font AUCUN BRUIT. Avec l'oreille sur le clavier, seul le cliquetis du disque dur se fait entendre.

Je vais donc appeler l'APPLESTORE pour échanger mon macbook pour ce problème de bruit. Je suis dans les 14 jours aprés récéption du produit.

Tiens moi au courant de la suite que tu donnes à cette affaire de ton coté.

Merci,

Caboche​


----------



## nexus28000 (11 Décembre 2007)

Ben je vai stenter de faire comme toi et retourner chez iclg vendredi pour proceder à un echange mais bon je trouve ca vraiment pénible. J'ai peur qu'il n'accepte pas l'échange. Je veux bien que tu me tiennes au courant de la décision de l'apple store pour en faire part à la boutique en cas de problème.

Merci d'avance et bon courage

UB​


----------



## caboche (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

C'est le ventilateur en tournant à sa vitesse minimum par défaut (1500 rpm) qui fait se bruit électrique.

En installant fan control (freeware), j'ai descendu la vitesse à 1000 rpm et le bruit diminu.
C'est donc bien du ventilateur que vient le problème.

Je vous tiens au courant des que j'aurais contacter l'APPLESTORE.

Merci,

Caboche


----------



## nexus28000 (12 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup ! Cette réduction est sans danger pour la machine???? C'est le service technique d'apple qui a recommandé cela? Les techniciens de icgl vont examiner la machine vendredi midi normalement je vous tiendrai au courant.

Mais bon merci beaucoup je vais tenter de trouver le soft pour faire un test.

UB


----------



## kakao (12 Décembre 2007)

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas ce problème. Je touche du bois. Macbook reçu le 12 novembre.  Donc, je pense que ce n'est pas normal et qu'Apple doit le remplacer. Ou en tous cas, la garantie doit jouer.


----------



## nexus28000 (12 Décembre 2007)

Apres test le bruit me semble toujours anormalement élevé puis ce genre de logiciel ne me rassure pas je me demande s'il n'y a pas un risque d'endommager le processeur. En faisant vraiment attention on se rend compte que ce son de diffuse à la base de l'écran vers la gauche il faudrait voir à quoi ca correspond au niveau de l'architecture de la machine ! Mais bon je crois que le plus raisonnable sera d'échanger la machine si c'est possible et dans ce cas ce coup là je la testerai en magasin...

Si vous avez des nouvelles d'ici là je suis preneur !

UB


ps: au cas ou voici comment enlever le logiciel:


Uninstall Instructions

Please follow these instructions to uninstall FanControl permanently:
	1.	Remove the following files and folders (both on your start disk):&#8232;&#8232;* * /Library/StartupItems/FanControlDaemon&#8232;* * /Library/PreferencePanes/Fan Control.prefPane&#8232;&#8232;*(You will be prompted for the Administrator's password when deleting these items.)
	2.	Reboot
	3.	If you have a newer Mac model (i.e. with Core 2 Duo), use the utility smcFanControl http://www.conscius.de/~eidac/files/f7b52b971fc18dc506cc18a52bae5fdc-16. html to reset all settings to Apple's defaults.
	4.	Reboot again.


----------



## nexus28000 (13 Décembre 2007)

Preuve que ce bruit continu n'est pas normal voilà ce que dit le manuel du macbook à la p. 30

"Vous entendrez parfois de petits bruits émis par le système *au démarrage ou lorsque 
le lecteur de disque dur et le lecteur optique sont utilisés*. De même, il arrive quaprès 
une certaine période de fonctionnement du MacBook, un petit ventilateur se mette en 
marche pour refroidir le système, ce qui peut produire un léger bruit. Ce genre de sons, 
quémet le système, font partie du fonctionnement normal de votre ordinateur. "


Que dire de plus...

UB


----------



## cedcrow (13 Décembre 2007)

Sérieusement, la seule chose à faire c'est de l'amener au SAV.

Personne n'a ce problème, je vois pas comment il peut se résoudre en un coup de baguette magique quand bien même quelqu'un pourrait te répondre sur le pourquoi du comment.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

mon MB est tres calme

les ventilos ne se sont jamais emballes sur mon MB actuel

par contre c'est vrai que ce petit bruit aigu au centre est chiant

en effet en allumant photobooth ca l'arrete mais c'est un peu bete de devoir allumer la webcam en permanence

ils auraient pu y penser a cette foutu alim de processeur a moins que ce soit son ventilo ?


----------



## nexus28000 (13 Décembre 2007)

Il part demain au sav ! Sinon moi quand j'allume photobooth rien ne change... snif snif.


UB


----------



## fxav (13 Décembre 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> mon MB est tres calme
> 
> les ventilos ne se sont jamais emballes sur mon MB actuel
> 
> ...



ton problème est un problème de whine, ramène le au SAV et il te changent la carte mère voila à+


----------



## caboche (14 Décembre 2007)

Bad news,

J'ai appelé l'APPLESTORE en ligne.
Apres 30 minutes au téléphones et plusieurs manipulation, la conclusion est:
"Si le bruit ne s'arrete pas avec PhotoBooth, c'est un bruit normal. Pour nous ce n'est pas un problème. Je vous invite a aller voir un apple center de votre région, leur expliquer la situation, leur dire que vous nous avez eu en ligne et si le problème est confirmé nous procéderons à l'échange de la machine uniquement si vous le faites sous les 14 jours fatidique aprés réception de la machine".

Je ne suis pas content: 1, il me renvoie dans un magasin dans lequel je n'ai pas acheter ma machine. 2, je n'aurais pas le temps de le faire dans les délais.

Nexus28000, tu en es ou de ton coté ?

Merci,

Caboche​


----------



## nexus28000 (14 Décembre 2007)

A mon tour de donner de... mauvaises nouvelles. Comme je suis dans les 14 jours j'ai fait changer la carte mère (toutes les machines du stock ont ce problème) en faisant marcher la procédure d'échanges mais en creusant un peu plus auprès des vendeurs j'ai appris qu'en moins de 8 jours 26 machines étaient revenus  pour un problème identique et en allant un peu plus loin j'ai su que visiblement toutes les machines dont le numéro de série commencent en W84 jusqu'à W87 sont atteintes par ce problème.
Le plus beau dans l'histoire c'est que tout en sachant cela il continue à écouler les machines sous prétexte que tout le monde ne fait pas attention au bruit - l'éthique de tout cela me laisse dubitatif !


Continuons à nous tenir au courant ! Organisons un pôle de résistance ;-)

UB


----------



## esales (14 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un Macbook noir W87....
Pour le moment, il ne fait aucun bruit. Depuis que je l'utilise, le ventilateur ne c'est déclenché qu'une fois. Cela n'a duré que quelques secondes, comme sur mon vieux Powerbook (mais en beaucoup plus silencieux).

Bref, j'ai peut-être eu de la chance. Pourvu que cela dure .....


----------



## nexus28000 (15 Décembre 2007)

Je te le souhaite en tous cas - mais visiblement ca touche les blancs dits d'entrée de gamme donc be quiet !

U​


----------



## Tox (15 Décembre 2007)

Franchement, je doute que cela vienne de la couleur du boîtier. Noir et blanc partagent la même carte-mère.


----------



## zazak12 (15 Décembre 2007)

nexus28000 a dit:


> A mon tour de donner de... mauvaises nouvelles. Comme je suis dans les 14 jours j'ai fait changer la carte mère (toutes les machines du stock ont ce problème) en faisant marcher la procédure d'échanges mais en creusant un peu plus auprès des vendeurs j'ai appris qu'en moins de 8 jours 26 machines étaient revenus  pour un problème identique et en allant un peu plus loin j'ai su que visiblement toutes les machines dont le numéro de série commencent en W84 jusqu'à W87 sont atteintes par ce problème.
> Le plus beau dans l'histoire c'est que tout en sachant cela il continue à écouler les machines sous prétexte que tout le monde ne fait pas attention au bruit - l'éthique de tout cela me laisse dubitatif !
> 
> 
> ...


Donc tu dis, les modèles de W84 à W87, t'es sûr que ce n'est uniquement que ceux-la ?

Je m'apprête a acheter un macbook. Normalement je devais le faire ce soir, mais je ne saurais pas donc, je le ferais surement demain ou lundi, mais j'aimerais savoir comme sa je regarderai le numéreau de série et si il est compris de 84 à 87 et que j'entend un bruit je leur réenverrait.

Merci à toi.

A+


----------



## nexus28000 (16 Décembre 2007)

Difficile d'être sur mais c'est ce que m'a dit le technicien d'icgl - d'un auter côté il m'a peut eter dit ca pour ne pas avoir à faire l'echange et envoyer le mien en réparation (ce qui serait pas tres honnete de leur part mais bon écouer un stock défectueux ne l'est pas vraiment non plus...). Mais dans le doute je demanderai clairement le numéro de série pour ce qui est de la couleur je déduisai cela que tous les gens qui avaient ce problème semblait avoir le même modèle.

Tiens moi au courant de la suite de ton achat je pense que je vais essayer de référencer les utilisateurs qui ont ce problème pour faire un mail commun à apple.

UB​


----------



## blabloula (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Justement je me demandais si les bruits que faisaient mon nouveau macbook blanc 2.2Ghz étaient normaux..Ben j'ai trouvé ma réponse et je suis assez dégoutée.. Donc mon mac fait plusieurs bruits en fait : un léger sifflement, un bruit aigu, et j'ai l'impression que les ventilos sont constamment en fonctionnement (léger). Voilà, j'ai appelé le support hier et ils m'ont fait un numéro de dossier, je dois appeler apple lundi et normalement soit ils me le réparent soit ils me le changent, sachant que s'ils me le réparent j'ai un peu peur des rayures... Pff mais j'en ai besoin pour bosser moi !!! Je me tate à me le faire rembourser et à en racheter un à la fnac..

Je vous tiendrait au courant !

Ah oui et je précise, mon numéro de série commence par W87...


----------



## nexus28000 (16 Décembre 2007)

Nos craintes se confirment... Ce serait vraiment bien qu'apple communique clairement sur ce sujet car au fil des formus ca fait déjà 15 personens qui ont ce problème sur des machines qui ont moins de deux semaines d'achat. Il y aurait donc vraiment eu tout un lot!!

UB​


----------



## fxav (16 Décembre 2007)

moi j'ai acheté le mien fin octobre, ce n'est donc pas un santa rosa, mais le numéro de série commence bien par W87 et il est actuellement en réparation pour ce problème.


----------



## nexus28000 (16 Décembre 2007)

Ok, le mystère s'épaissit...  

Mais bon on commence à être vraiment nombreux à rencontrer ce problème.

UB​


----------



## blabloula (16 Décembre 2007)

fxav ça fait combien de temps que ton ordi est en réparation ? tu sais quand ils auront fini ?


----------



## nexus28000 (16 Décembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> fxav ça fait combien de temps que ton ordi est en réparation ? tu sais quand ils auront fini ?


 

Le mien est en réparation ICGL m'a affirmé 10 jours max de délais... J'attends de voir.

UB​


----------



## fxav (16 Décembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> fxav ça fait combien de temps que ton ordi est en réparation ? tu sais quand ils auront fini ?





> Le mien est en réparation ICGL m'a affirmé 10 jours max de délais... J'attends de voir.
> 
> UB


tu tiens vraiment à ce que je te le dise ?
Ca fait 3 semaines que je l'ai ammené ... ils ont fais le diagnostic au bout de 2 semaines, et j'étais censé le récupérer la semaine dernière ... biensur ce n'est pas le cas !
Au final le macbook aura passé 10jours chez moi et 3 semaines au SAV !

PS : bon j'avoue le dignostic est super difficile à faire !! rapprocher son oreille du clavier et écouter faut au moins 2 semaines pour le faire ...


----------



## TyMor (16 Décembre 2007)

J'ai le même problème sur mon macbook santa rosa de décembre..
Demain je téléphone à Apple pour un échange standard et si ils refusent, rétractation dans la foulée.

Non mais


----------



## blabloula (16 Décembre 2007)

TyMor t'es sur qu'on a le droit à un échange ? et si lors de l'échange tu te retrouves avec un mac qui a le même problème ? Je suis encore dans les 14 jours donc j'espère aussi qu'ils me fassent un échange mais bon...


----------



## cedcrow (16 Décembre 2007)

je comprends mieux ce que tu voulais dire Nexus quand tu parlais de bruit de "néon".

Cependant, je ne sais pas si ce bruit vient de la carte mère, car dans mon cas ce buzzing augmente en fonction de la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur, facile à simuler en lançant un photobooth ou en utilisant SMCFanControl


----------



## blabloula (16 Décembre 2007)

J'voulais vous poser une question, ces bruits vous gênent-ils vraiment ? parce que moi ça ne me gêne pas tellement en soi... ça me fait juste chier si c'est réellement un problème du macbook, mais si ça ne change rien à son fonctionnement alors je m'en fou...
Je pense ne pas l'envoyer au SAV tout compte fait


----------



## fxav (16 Décembre 2007)

A mon avis ca n'abime pas le portable, comme déjà dis dans un autre post, ma soeur a aussi ce problème sur son dell depuis plus de 2 ans et elle n'a jamais eu de panne.

Pour ce qui est de la gêne, étant donné que je travaille le soir dans ma chambre et qu'il n'y a donc aucun bruit, oui ca me gênait.
Après c'est sur que dans un environnement normal ca n'est pas flagrant.


----------



## nexus28000 (17 Décembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> J'voulais vous poser une question, ces bruits vous gênent-ils vraiment ? parce que moi ça ne me gêne pas tellement en soi... ça me fait juste chier si c'est réellement un problème du macbook, mais si ça ne change rien à son fonctionnement alors je m'en fou...
> Je pense ne pas l'envoyer au SAV tout compte fait




Fxav a tout à fait raison apres je sais que moi c'est un peu pour le principe aussi. On met le prix pour une certaine idée de l'informatique. J'achete apple pour le design, l'efficacité et... la qualité. J'ai abandonné le monde pc il y a 10 ans pour ne plus à avoir à me poser ce genre de questions et je suis resté fidèle à la pomme malgré de nombreux pépins . Là ce qui me gène dans  cette histoire (hormis le fait que je bosse en bibliothèque et que donc je n'entends que ca) c'est la façon dont s'est passé le problème. J'ai voulu procéder à un échange et on m'a bien fait comprendre que tout le stock était touché (de w84 à w87  - dans le fond quand on achete un vetement et qu'il est legerement abimé on fait une reduc là on se tait) - en gros tout le monde est au courant et on compte sur le fait que les utilisateurs ne s'en apercevront pas et s'ils s'en apercoivent dans un premier temps on joue la surprise puis après on lâche le morceau... Je trouve ca déplaisant et j'avoue qu'au delà du problème ca a terni un peu pour moi la confiance absolue que je placai en apple mais bon je suis peut etre idéaliste... 

UB


----------



## nexus28000 (17 Décembre 2007)

cedcrow a dit:


> je comprends mieux ce que tu voulais dire Nexus quand tu parlais de bruit de "néon".
> 
> Cependant, je ne sais pas si ce bruit vient de la carte mère, car dans mon cas ce buzzing augmente en fonction de la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur, facile à simuler en lançant un photobooth ou en utilisant SMCFanControl




Je te retranscris ici le fuit de mes recherches au sujet des bruits sur macbook car tu n'as peut-être pas le whine mais plutôt le "humming noise" (mais je le connais pas bien car je me suis concentré en priorité sur le mien).

j'ai trouvé des renseignements sur trois sons:


"humming noise" qui vient de l'ecran ou de ce que apple appelle "the power inverter for the display"


"squeal noise" qui viendrait d'en dessous du clavier.


The last but not the least l'étrange "whine sound" visiblement lié au CPU


UB


----------



## fxav (17 Décembre 2007)

fxav a dit:


> tu tiens vraiment à ce que je te le dise ?
> Ca fait 3 semaines que je l'ai ammené ... ils ont fais le diagnostic au bout de 2 semaines, et j'étais censé le récupérer la semaine dernière ... biensur ce n'est pas le cas !
> Au final le macbook aura passé 10jours chez moi et 3 semaines au SAV !
> 
> PS : bon j'avoue le dignostic est super difficile à faire !! rapprocher son oreille du clavier et écouter faut au moins 2 semaines pour le faire ...



Super.. je viens d'appeler mon centre de maintenance et il n'ont toujours pas recu la CM .. c'est reparti pour une 4ème semaine  je pète un cable ...


----------



## caboche (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis l'affaire avec Nexus28000 depuis le départ.

Mon macbook blanc w87 acheter lors du blac fryday à le problème.
L'applestore refuse de me l'échanger, je suis dans les 14 jours en me disant que c'est un bruit de fonctionnement normal.
Il m'invite à aller chez un prenium resseller pour le montrer à un technicien qui déterminera s'il s'agit d'un problème.

J'ai les b...les car si je me rétracte, c'est 80 Euro de frais de retour plus la perte de la promo de 91Euro obtenu à l'époque. Cela fait cher le problème de bruit.

Je vais les relancer aujourd'hui par télépgone.

Merci.

Caboche
​


----------



## blabloula (17 Décembre 2007)

Mais vous pensez que ça endommage l'ordinateur de laisser ce bruit ?


----------



## caboche (17 Décembre 2007)

Bon apparament, c'est la date d'appel pour le problème technique qui compte.
Donc si je dépasse les 14 jours pour aller montrer mon macbook chez un technicien apple et si le problème est confirmé, ils me le changeront.

Je vais donc aller voir un revendeur demain pour avoir son point de vue.

Caboche


----------



## Alias (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Petite question :
Ce bruit énervant type alimentation électrique ou "néon" était-il là de puis le début ou est-il apparu ?

De mon côté, j'ai un MacBook C2D "SantaRosa" blanc 2GHz Combo, Ram 1Go, strictement d'origine donc, acheté le "Black Friday" avec n° qui commence par W87 ...
et là, je viens d'éteindre tout ce qui est électrique dans mon bureau à part le MacBook.

J'ai collé mon oreille un peu partout, à droite, à gauche, et fanchement à part un très très léger ronron de ventilateur, je ne perçois qu'une sorte de bruit grave qui pulse légèrement à droite du trackpad et donc de la batterie, et je crois que c'est le DD ...

En lançant PhotoBooth, je constate un extêmement léger changement dans le bruit général du MB avec l'oreille collé sur le clavier mais c'est tout.

Et dès que je me positionne correctement pour utiliser le MacBook, je n'entend strictement rien ou presque en faisant attention ...

On voit que vous n'avez pas bossé avec un G4 MDD et son bruit de turbine genre Mig21 au décollage !!!

N'oublions pas que les Macs sont des machines et qu'elles font donc toujours un peu de bruit.

Courage à tous !


----------



## Tox (17 Décembre 2007)

Tu n'es visiblement pas touché par ce problème.


----------



## caboche (17 Décembre 2007)

Alias, pour répondre à ta question,

Mon macbook à toujours fait ce bruit ce qui m'a surpris des le début d'ailleurs.

Caboche​


----------



## Alias (17 Décembre 2007)

Merci de vos réponses.

Moi, à la 1ère utilisation, j'ai juste été surpris du démarrage du ventilateur pendant que Spotlight indexait le DD.
Mais il s'est tu juste après et je ne l'entend plus, sauf à coller mon oreille sur le clavier mais alors, je ne vois plus l'écran !


----------



## TyMor (17 Décembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> TyMor t'es sur qu'on a le droit à un échange ? et si lors de l'échange tu te retrouves avec un mac qui a le même problème ? Je suis encore dans les 14 jours donc j'espère aussi qu'ils me fassent un échange mais bon...



J'ai obtenu aujourd'hui l'échange auprès de l'applestore pour deux raisons cumulatives:

- j'étais dans la fenêtre des 14j;
- j'avais le problème du clavier qui se bloque + le bruit de ce topic.

Ils ont considéré le macbook comme défectueux et donc échange standard.

Bon courage!


----------



## nexus28000 (18 Décembre 2007)

caboche a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis l'affaire avec Nexus28000 depuis le départ.
> 
> (...)
> ...





Si tu te retractes? ta machine est déjà repartie chez Apple c'est ca? Sinon va chez ICLG rue du renard ou Alice informatique près de Bastille (si tu es parisien évidemment): le premier est au courant car ils ont pleins de retour à ce sujet et je suis tres tres content des réparations du second sur mon ibook G4.

Sinon ca vire à l'obsession mais je suis passé à la fnac voir des machines qui portaient le mauvais numéros de série et le bruit était bien présent sur une des deux...

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait confirmer cette idée de refurb ou de reconditionnement sur cette génération de Santa Rosa car si tel est le cas c'est vraiment inquiétant.

Bonne soirée

U


----------



## Tox (18 Décembre 2007)

S'il s'agit d'un problème lié à l'alimentation du processeur, il semble que les CD et les C2D aient donné du fil à retordre. Sur ce forum, j'avais lu que le processus industriel de fabrication ne permettait pas de garantir le silence.

Pour rappel, les G4 aussi avaient été touchés à l'époque.


----------



## cedcrow (18 Décembre 2007)

pour moi le problème est réglé, je viens de demander le renvoi de ma machine.
On verra l'année prochaine si les séries à moitié défectueuses seront passées


----------



## caboche (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Les nouvelles sont bonnes, APPLE procéde au changement de ma machine.
Rappel de cette aventure:​
J'ai acheté mon macbook blanc santa rosa sur l'applestore en ligne​
A réception, je constate qu'il fait un bruit de électrique en parmence. Le même problème que celui remonté par Nexus28000​
Je suis dans les 14 jours suivants mon achat, je peux donc réclammer l'échange de ma machine​
Coup de fil au SAV Apple, aprés 30 minutes passées au téléphone mon interlocuteur me dit qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème mais bien d'un bruit de fonctionnement normal.​
Je proteste en lui indiquant avoir comparé avec un autre macbook en magasin qui ne faisait aucun bruit. J'ajoute qu'apparement, aprés avoir consulté des forums sur le net, ce problème est réccurent sur une série de macbook récent​
Mon interlocuteur m'invite alors a aller voir un apple prenium reseller et a faire constater mon anomalie par un technicien. Il m'indique l'adresse la plus proche de chez moi​
Ce midi, je vais chez le revendeur indiqué (ICONCEPT à PESSAC 33). Trés bon accueil, ils sont ouvert entre midi et deux. En cinq minutes, le technicien prend mon macbook, le démarre. Il colle son oreille sur le clavier et me dit "Votre macbook à un problème, il ne doit faire aucun bruit".​
Il contacte le sav apple puis indique qu'il a constaté un problème sur le macbook​
Apple me renvoit donc un macbook neuf. Ils viendront chercher celui qui fait le bruit chez moi par transporteur.​
Pour moi, c'est chapeau APPLE, on me change ma machine sans faire trop d'histoire. L'acceuil et le traitement du problème par ICONCEPT a vraiment était trés courtois et efficace.​ 
Je vous dirais si ma nouvelle machine ne fait pas ou fait du bruit à réception​ 

Caboche​


----------



## nexus28000 (18 Décembre 2007)

Je suis vraiment content pour toi car dans le fond tu vas passer 0 jour sans la machine alors que moi j'ai un peu peur des delais j'aurai du exiger l'échange! On s etient au courant sur le bruit dans les nouvelles machines !


UB


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

chez moi pas un bruit de neon, mais comme si un condensateur faisait un bruit aigu

qui disparait qd j'allume photobooth

est ce que ca merite une SAV?


----------



## TyMor (19 Décembre 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> chez moi pas un bruit de neon, mais comme si un condensateur faisait un bruit aigu
> 
> qui disparait qd j'allume photobooth
> 
> est ce que ca merite une SAV?



Ca a tout l'air d'être le "whine", ça mérite clairement le SAV puisqu'il s'agit d'un problème reconnu par apple (changement de la carte mère).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

j'ai envoye un mail a mon centre apple on verra bien

ca m'embeterait d'etre prive d'ordi pendant plusieurs semaines, j'en ai besoin en ce moment


----------



## MeeD (19 Décembre 2007)

J'ai acheté début novembre un Santa Rosa Superdrive blanc et ce bruit m'a tout de suite tourmenté, puisque mon autre MacBook Combo de juillet ne fait absolument aucun bruit.

Après plusieurs manoeuvres, j'ai enfin réussi à obtenir l'échange de mon MacBook. Et quand j'ai reçu le nouveau, malheur, il fait le même bruit. Un tout petit petit peu moins mais il le fait quand même. Je suis dégoûté... Et le je ne peux plus faire d'échange ou me rétracter. Et quand je suis passé dans un centre Apple ils n'ont rien entendu (et n'ont rien fait pour). Donc je suis bloqué et je sais pas quoi faire. J'aurais bien aimé qu'il y ait une solution simple.

Cela dit il fonctionne très bien mais ce petit bruit m'embête énormément  

Mais au moins j'ai vu en lisant ce sujet que je n'étais pas le seul à avoir ce problème, je le pensais vraiment, et le gars du centre Apple me prenait pour un con avec mon bruit.
J'ai quand même l'impression que c'est lié au ventilateur, parce plus il tourne vite, plus ce bruit est fort et s'accentue et quand je baisse le ventilo à 1000 tours minute au lieu de 1500 on l'entend beaucoup moins.
Avec mon ancien MacBook, je n'ai vraiment aucun bruit. Même si le ventilo s'affole, je n'entend que le bruit de l'air alors que là c'est accompagné de ce bruit désagréable. Je serais vraiment curieux de savoir d'où ça vient.

Je vais voir comment ça se passe chez ceux qui viennent d'obtenir l'échange. Ca se trouve vous aurez des machines sans bruit puisqu'elles seront plus récentes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

ce n'est pas un bruit de ventilo mais un condensateur


----------



## MeeD (19 Décembre 2007)

Oui peut être je ne sais pas. Je constate juste que ça augmente avec la vitesse du ventilo et c'est bizarre..


----------



## cedcrow (19 Décembre 2007)

Meed, nous sommes dans le même cas.

C'est bien lié au bruit du ventilateur tu peux le vérifier avec smcFancControl (aucun risque car il suffit de le désinstaller par la suite c'est une surcouche de la gestion du ventilo)

Moi j'ai demandé le remboursement de ma machine à Apple et demain TNT vient chercher ma machine...

Je sors d'un ibook G4 absolument silencieux et ça a été un choc pour moi. Je pense qu'il y a un problème avec les ventilateurs sur les derniers santa rosa...

J'en prendrais un autre surement prochainement mais en Apple Reseller et en déballant la machine avant de la ramener.

Désolé pour toi, maintenant que tu l'as échangé tu peux plus rien faire... A moins d'engager un bras de fer avec Apple...


----------



## MeeD (19 Décembre 2007)

Oui j'ai pris FanControl et j'ai baissé la vitesse à 1000 tr/min au lieu de 1500. Il y a du mieux mais ce n'est quand même pas normal. Ca serait bien qu'Apple reconnaisse ce problème


----------



## cedcrow (19 Décembre 2007)

oui ben tu peux toujours te brosser Martine... :rateau::rateau:

Non avec de la chance, on sait jamais...


----------



## Tox (19 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas, cela ne fait que souligner (à l'échelle du forum s'entend) qu'à chaque changement de carte-mère, le risque de petits désagréments s'élève de manière sensible.

C'est un argument à retenir lorsqu'on propose à quelqu'un de switcher.


----------



## nicolasf (19 Décembre 2007)

Ce que je n'arrive pas à saisir avec ces problèmes, c'est si c'est juste une différence de tolérance ou un problème sur certaine machine. Mon MB noir dernière génération fait effectivement du bruit lié au ventilateur tournant en permanence à 1800 tours/min. Je l'entends dans le silence complet (donc rare) et encore, en approchant l'oreille très près. Donc ça ne me gène absolument pas. Mais je suppose qu'en baissant à 1000 tours/min, ça sera encore plus silencieux.

Par contre, c'est vrai que par rapport à mon ancien iBook, ça change. En même temps, le disque dur est plus silencieux donc l'un dans l'autre.  

Je ne nie pas qu'il y ait des problèmes ceci dit. Je pense en tout cas ne pas en avoir, ou alors je suis juste plus tolérant que d'autres.


----------



## nexus28000 (19 Décembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> En tout cas, cela ne fait que souligner (à l'échelle du forum s'entend) qu'à chaque changement de carte-mère, le risque de petits désagréments s'élève de manière sensible.
> 
> C'est un argument à retenir lorsqu'on propose à quelqu'un de switcher.





Je comprends pas bien pourquoi??? Mon Ibook G4 déconné comme un petit malade et depuis le changement de carte (et d'écran et de la puce qui règle l'écran et du lecteur dvd... et oui 5 passages au SAV en 3ans) il est comme neuf mais bon heureusement j'ai un nouveau macbook qui est lui déjà au SAV de ICLG grace au petit bruit....


UB


----------



## gamac (20 Décembre 2007)

Est ce qu'un jour on pourra avoir des témoignages de personnes ayant le nouveau MB SR (en précisant leur config) qui n'ont, eux, pas ce problème ? (un peu comme nico_linux finalement). Car pour le moral, c'est bien de savoir que la vie est belle, plutôt que se cotiner le JT de PPDA sur macgé!!
Merci!


----------



## Bozz (20 Décembre 2007)

Ben moi j'ai un macbook blanc santa rosa, 2,2GHz, 1Go de ram, 120 DD et mis à part mes petits soucis de finition je n'ai pas remarqué de bruit particulier. En ce moment meme je suis en utilisation batterie et je n'entends rien. Le ventilo selon iStat pro est a 1800 tour/minutes. En utilisation secteur il ventile très fort par période mais rien d'inquiétant.


----------



## gamac (20 Décembre 2007)

Merci :love: !!
Peux tu également donner le numéro de série de ton MB? (que les 3 premiers, W84 ou qqch comme ça...).
Merci!!
Allez, plus que 2 jours pour récupérer mon mien... Je n'en dors plus la nuit!!


----------



## Bozz (20 Décembre 2007)

Moi c'est W87...


----------



## cedcrow (20 Décembre 2007)

moi aussi c'était un W87, et le ventilateur était bruyant, pas juste un souffle.

Je précise bien que ce n'est pas le bruit aigu du proc sur le dissipateur qui rentre en vibration.


----------



## Bozz (20 Décembre 2007)

Mais sous quelle utilisation? En utilisation batterie aussi ou juste sur secteur quand le processeur travaille au maximum? Pour les modèles W87 as tu remarqué sur le tien un décollement au niveau du magsafe? Désolé si je suis hors sujet.


----------



## Alias (20 Décembre 2007)

Je me cite pour GAMAC ;-)

" De mon côté, j'ai un MacBook C2D "SantaRosa" blanc 2GHz Combo, Ram 1Go, strictement d'origine donc, acheté le "Black Friday" avec n° qui commence par W87 ... et là, je viens d'éteindre tout ce qui est électrique dans mon bureau à part le MacBook.

J'ai collé mon oreille un peu partout, à droite, à gauche, et fanchement à part un très très léger ronron de ventilateur, je ne perçois qu'une sorte de bruit grave qui pulse légèrement à droite du trackpad et donc de la batterie, et je crois que c'est le DD ...

En lançant PhotoBooth, je constate un extêmement léger changement dans le bruit général du MB avec l'oreille collé sur le clavier mais c'est tout.

Et dès que je me positionne correctement pour utiliser le MacBook, je n'entend strictement rien ou presque en faisant attention ...

On voit que vous n'avez pas bossé avec un G4 MDD et son bruit de turbine genre Mig21 au décollage !!!

N'oublions pas que les Macs sont des machines et qu'elles font donc toujours un peu de bruit.

Courage à tous ! "

Et concernant la finition : tout est nickel pour le moment ... On verra dans le temps mais c'est sûr que pour faire mieux que l'iBook, il faudra faire fort !


----------



## nicolasf (20 Décembre 2007)

W87 ici aussi...

J'en suis très content personnellement. Pour le ventilateur, j'aimerais juste que le flash sur Internet, et notamment les vidéos façon YouTube, le fassent moins souffrir et souffler mais bon, quand je veux qu'il soit silencieux (en cours par exemple), il l'est, donc ça me va.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi les vidéos " YouTube " font démarrées le ventilateur ?


----------



## nicolasf (20 Décembre 2007)

Parce que le processeur est très sollicité, au moins sous Safari.

En général, il faut 2/3 minutes selon l'activité de l'ordinateur pour que le ventilo se déclenche, aux alentours de 3000/4000 tours/min. Mais il s'arrête vite une fois la lecture arrêtée. 

Au début ça étonne, et puis on s'habitue. Par rapport à l'iBook, ça fait plus de bruit mais en même temps, l'iBook était tellement lent quand on essayait de lire une vidéo YouTube que je préfère un peu de bruit.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Décembre 2007)

Sous mon eMac qui fait déjà du bruit , je ressens pas le ventilo


----------



## Tox (20 Décembre 2007)

nexus28000 a dit:


> Je comprends pas bien pourquoi??? Mon Ibook G4 déconné comme un petit malade et depuis le changement de carte (et d'écran et de la puce qui règle l'écran et du lecteur dvd... et oui 5 passages au SAV en 3ans) il est comme neuf mais bon heureusement j'ai un nouveau macbook qui est lui déjà au SAV de ICLG grace au petit bruit....
> 
> 
> UB


 Je me suis exprimé maladroitement. Je voulais simplement dire que lorsqu'on conseille un switcher, il demande souvent s'il s'agit de la dernière révision de machine. C'est assez normal comme réaction, mais si la prochaine génération consiste en un changement de design de la carte-mère, cela peut augmenter les chances de légers désagréments.


----------



## zazak12 (21 Décembre 2007)

moi a part un bruit du DD au démarage et un petit bruit de néon qui fait "taaaaaaaaaaa" mais très légèrement, il faut que je sois seul dans une pièce, sans musique et sans bruit pour qu'on devine qu'il y aie un bruit, en collant l'oreil sur le clavier on l'entend, mais je sais pas si c'est dangereux pour mon macbook ?

ps: c'est un nouveau, 2,2 Ghz...


----------



## nicolasf (21 Décembre 2007)

Non mais si tu entends juste un petit ronronnement en collant l'oreille sur le clavier, c'est tout à fait normal. Enfin, je vois pas le problème : il y a un ventilateur qui tourne donc forcément, ça fait du bruit.

Si c'est vraiment un problème, c'est plus que le bruit du ventilateur entendu en collant l'oreille sur le clavier dans une pièce silencieuse. Ou alors j'ai rien compris ?


----------



## MeeD (21 Décembre 2007)

Oui c'est ça. Si il faut se poser sur l'ordinateur pour l'entendre c'est tout à fait normal.
Chez moi par contre, et chez d'autres, on entend très bien ce bruit en position normale et à la longue ça fait mal aux oreilles. Mais quand il y a du bruit autour c'est sûr qu'on entend rien..


----------



## vivilafee (21 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
nouveau switcher depuis 10 jours : macbook santa rosa 2,2 blanc avec 4Go de ram (erreur du fournisseur  ) n°WQ74 ; je suis super contant car il ne fait aucun bruit (comparé à mon compaq pentium4) et il est super rapide. 
par contre à bien coller mon oreille j'ai bien le fameux bruit de néon en haut à droite, mais c'est pas super fort.
faut-il que je le renvoie?
autre question : le widget iStat m'indique pour la ram : Wired 550 (carte video?), active (ça varie en fonction des appli), et surtout de la ram inactive ( de 30à500) c'est quoi?
merci


----------



## blabloula (21 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Je viens de remarquer que j'ai un pied en dessous de mon macbook qui bouge et qui s'enfonce un peu...Pour le moment ça ne me gene pas mais j'ai peur qu'il s'enfonce plus du coup la coque toucherait le socle, ou alors que je le perde.. Vous en pensez quoi ? je dois appeler apple ?


----------



## zazak12 (22 Décembre 2007)

vivilafee a dit:


> bonjour,
> nouveau switcher depuis 10 jours : macbook santa rosa 2,2 blanc avec 4Go de ram (erreur du fournisseur  ) n°WQ74 ; je suis super contant car il ne fait aucun bruit (comparé à mon compaq pentium4) et il est super rapide.
> par contre à bien coller mon oreille j'ai bien le fameux bruit de néon en haut à droite, mais c'est pas super fort.
> faut-il que je le renvoie?
> ...


Moi aussi c'est un n° WQ74 par contre, pas d'erreure sur la ram =( mdr et j'ai comme toi un bruit de néon pas très fort situé en dessous du clavier. 

Tu dis toi, en haut à droite, t'es sur que c'est pas comme chez moi, c'est à dire en haut mais partout ? a droit, au centre et à gauche ?


----------



## Powerboobook (22 Décembre 2007)

Je sais pas si ça peut aider, je possède un Powerbook le dernier model sorti fin 2005 si je dis pas de betise, bref, j'ai eu le même problème que vos Macbook se grésillement continu, au niveau de l'alim à gauche et en faite le problème venait du boitier d'alimentation défectueux qui provoquait un grésillement dans l'ordi.
Bonne chance quand même! 
Je parle de ça car je suis intéréssé par cette machine, mais bon je vais attendre la macworld pour voir les eventuelles nouveautées


----------



## sclicer (22 Décembre 2007)

Mmmhhh ces bruits récurrent sur le nouveau macbook me rebute un peu pour l'achat.
Entre l'imac24" qui est défectueux, maintenant le macbook, ça force à acheter le MBp tout ça


----------



## zazak12 (22 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Mmmhhh ces bruits récurrent sur le nouveau macbook me rebute un peu pour l'achat.
> Entre l'imac24" qui est défectueux, maintenant le macbook, ça force à acheter le MBp tout ça


Moi je dis que j'ai un bruit, mais il est très faible, ce qui ne m'inquiette pas. maintenant si tu arrête pas de t'inquietter, t'achète jamais =X


----------



## nexus28000 (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,


Bon ben je viens de retrouver ma machine comme prévue qui était partie en réparation chez ICLG (qui fait réparer chez bureauticway) et... elle est partie pour rien. Ils ont changé un ventilo pour dire mais le problème venant d'un radiateur ca n'a donc rien changé à mon problème en prime je suis passé pour un imbécile au magazin car le technicien m'a pris un peu de haut m'expliquant qu'un bruit dans une machine électrique c'était tout à fait normal mais plus grave en désavouant le  technicien qui a pris ma machine disant qu'il disait n'importe quoi et que son histoire de stock défectueux pour ne pas faire l'échange c'était du n'importe quoi (bonjour la solidarité entre techs). Je note au passage une phrase mémorable qu'il a sorti: un bruit qu'on entend pas on ne l'entend pas (ca valait le coup de se deplacer) et d'après lui il en va de meme pour un pixel mort: en gros les utilisateurs sont des débiles qui se plaignent pour rien et on devrait pas être à un pixel prêt... Je vous laisse imaginer mon état d'esprit au moment où j'ai quitté le magazin. Je l'ai amené pour rien et quand j'ai dit que mon ibook G4 lui ne faisait pas de bruit ou que les premiers modèles de MB que j'avais vu non plus il m'a juste répondu que je ne les entendai pas...
Suite à cette mésaventure j'aimerai pas mal que l'on se concerte pour savoir, mis à part l'apple store, où on peut trouver des points de vente sympa qui prennent pas pour des imbéciles les acheteurs une fois l'achat effectué- e, gros un endroit où on peut avoir un vrai suivi.

Nexus28000


----------



## hoodini (24 Décembre 2007)

waaa le technicien mdr, sérieusement on a beau critiqué carrefo... , celui de chez moi les vendeurs sont sérieux et s'y connaissent, là le technicien qui t'a accueillie en me parlant comme sa il se serait fait découpé en petite rondelle et très vite remis à sa place. Sinon pour mon bruit je dois me déplacer à un centre agrée qui est à 1h30 d'aller de chez moi, je n'est pas encore trouvé le temps m'enfin bon.


----------



## t1pex (24 Décembre 2007)

Hello,

je suis nouveau sur ce forum bien rempli.

SI c'est bien du whine que vous parlez (petit grillon en haut à gauche du clavier qui coupe avec photobooth) il faut simplement installer ceci

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22091

redémarrer et c'est bon !


je les fait sur mon macbook noir 2,16 et celui de plusieurs connaissances, le whine meurt !!


----------



## fxav (24 Décembre 2007)

juste un petit message pour dire que je viens tout juste de récupérer ma machine qui était partie pour pb de whine, et ben ... comme nexus je suis dégouté ca n'a rien changé du tout !! ils me l'ont gardé pendant un mois et c'est pas mieux qu'avant ! je suis vert ...


----------



## nexus28000 (24 Décembre 2007)

t1pex a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je suis nouveau sur ce forum bien rempli.
> 
> ...



Ca marche sur un simple macbok? Cela fait quoi exactement??

Merci en tout cas

Nexus


----------



## t1pex (24 Décembre 2007)

Oui ça marche sur un simple Macbook.

ça désactive le mode idle sur CPU pour empêcher le whine d'apparaître.

Par contre l'autonomie baisse un peu et la température monte sensiblement puisque le mode idle est désactivé. Mais à choisir entre le whine et ces deux inconvénients, je ne pense pas de dilemme..


----------



## fxav (25 Décembre 2007)

et c'est possible de choisir quand on veut le lancer ou bien une fois qu'il est installé c'est définitif ?


----------



## nexus28000 (25 Décembre 2007)

t1pex a dit:


> Oui ça marche sur un simple Macbook.
> 
> ça désactive le mode idle sur CPU pour empêcher le whine d'apparaître.
> 
> Par contre l'autonomie baisse un peu et la température monte sensiblement puisque le mode idle est désactivé. Mais à choisir entre le whine et ces deux inconvénients, je ne pense pas de dilemme..



Et à quoi correspond le mode idle? Excusez moi je suis un peu une bille en aspect technique.

Nexus


----------



## vivilafee (25 Décembre 2007)

mais votre bruit, il vous gène vraiment ?
car le miens, je ne l'entend que si je me rapproche de l'écran ...
alors SAV ou pas ??
bon Noël


----------



## t1pex (25 Décembre 2007)

Le mode idle c'est quand le processeur ne fait plus rien du tout.

Un condo émet ce petit grésillement, par exemple quand on lance photobooth le proc doit travailler donc le grésillement n'est plus là.


Non il se lance seul au démarrage, pour le désinstaller si jamais il suffit d'aller dans le dossier startup et de le retirer.


Si qqun à fait un script pour le lancer sur commande je suis preneur. Pcq le mien comme la plupart ne whine que sur le secteur, donc sur batterie ça serait cool de pouvoir le désactiver.


----------



## zazak12 (25 Décembre 2007)

vivilafee a dit:


> mais votre bruit, il vous gène vraiment ?
> car le miens, je ne l'entend que si je me rapproche de l'écran ...
> alors SAV ou pas ??
> bon Noël



non moi sa ne me gène pas, c'est pourquoi je préfère le garder que de l'envoyer au SAV et de n'avoir rien qui a changé et je ne veut pas tenter d'essayer des logiciels comme tu dis, je reste avec mon petit whine a la longue on va s'y faire et puis quand j'écoute de la musique on ne l'entend pas et comme j'écoute presque tt le temps de la musique, sa ne me gène pas.


----------



## fxav (25 Décembre 2007)

merci beaucoup t1pex pour ton patch, je viens d'essayer et effectivement ca fonctionne parfaitement bien. Pour le supprimer il y a juste à mettre le dossier à la corbeille et à redémarrer et hop le bruit revient !

Je vais m'en servir pour quand je travaillerai le soir.
Par contre tu l'utilises depuis combien de temps ? La baisse d'autonaumie de la batterie est d'environ combien de temps ?

Et la processeur chauffe beaucoup plus ou rien de bien méchant ?

en tout cas merci beaucoup !
a+


----------



## t1pex (25 Décembre 2007)

fxav a dit:


> merci beaucoup t1pex pour ton patch, je viens d'essayer et effectivement ca fonctionne parfaitement bien. Pour le supprimer il y a juste à mettre le dossier à la corbeille et à redémarrer et hop le bruit revient !
> 
> Je vais m'en servir pour quand je travaillerai le soir.
> Par contre tu l'utilises depuis combien de temps ? La baisse d'autonaumie de la batterie est d'environ combien de temps ?
> ...




Tu verras par toi même, j'avais fait un petit calcul si je me rappelle bien c'était 15-20 minutes de moins  et environ 3-4 °C de plus.

Tu verras c'est comme une drogue... mes oreilles se sont sensibilisé au whine.... et je fais une fixation... chaque fois que je désactive shmbp  je m'énerve et le réinstalle vite...


----------



## fxav (26 Décembre 2007)

en effet tu as raison, je pensais ne le mettre que en soirée mais en fait je ne l'ai toujours pas enlevé car j'ai enfin un macbook silencieux ! et quel bonheur !


----------



## MeeD (26 Décembre 2007)

Je l'ai installé sur mon MacBook Santa Rosa et ça ne change rien. D'ailleurs je n'ai rien dans le dossier "StartupItems".


----------



## fxav (26 Décembre 2007)

t'es sur qu'il est bien installé ? normalement c'est un fichier qui s'installe tout seul.


----------



## MeeD (26 Décembre 2007)

Ben j'ai téléchargé un fichier zippé dans lequel il y a un installateur. Je le lance, il fait tout et me dit de démarrer. Je l'ai fait mais il n'y a rien dans StartupItems. Je peux toujours voir ce qu'il y a dans le paquet d'installation mais je ne sais pas ce qui est censé être dans ce dossier ShhMBP de StartupItems..


----------



## fxav (26 Décembre 2007)

je peux te donner le dossier que j'ai et que tu peux essayer de mettre dans macintosh>bibliothèque>startup items

et redemarre ensuite pour voir.

si tu veux essayer voila le lien : http://ghasafx12.free.fr/ShhMBP.zip


----------



## MeeD (26 Décembre 2007)

Merci, j'ai essayé mais ça n'a aucun effet sur mon MacBook. Le bruit ne doit pas venir du même endroit parce quand je mets PhotoBooth, ça ne change rien non plus. Je continuerais à faire tourner les ventilos moins vite pour qu'il n'y ait pas de bruit...

En tous cas merci à toi


----------



## corloane (26 Décembre 2007)

fxav a dit:


> je peux te donner le dossier que j'ai et que tu peux essayer de mettre dans macintosh>bibliothèque>startup items
> 
> et redemarre ensuite pour voir.
> 
> si tu veux essayer voila le lien : http://ghasafx12.free.fr/ShhMBP.zip



Wahou, tu penses que ça arrête le Wine, car c'est du Wine que souffre mon Macbook CoreDuo (je l'ai depuis un an 3 mois et à part ça aucun souci, c'est une merveille, j'ai hésité à faire l'échange pour pas hériter d'un autre problème comme un pixel mort...à) alors plutôt que de mettre Photobooth et voire ma trombine à longueur de temps j'ai préféré m'acheter une mighty mouse BT, ce qui arrête net le whine  mais par contre en mobilité... ça vaut la peine que j'installe ta CHOSE?


----------



## kiks (26 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de parcourir un peu ce sujet qui m'intéresse puisque j'ai acheté un macbook Santa rosa à la fnac il y a une semaine.
D'abord j'espère vraiment que les soucis énoncés et dont vous êtes victimes seront résolus d'une manière ou d'une autre, surtout que j'ai moi aussi fais l'expérience de ce genre de désagrément avec un imac 24" blanc lors de sa sortie.

Cependant, je tenais à dire que le macbook que j'utilise ne souffre d'aucun des maux que j'ai pu lire. Et pourtant les bruits ou grésillements ou fourmillements me sont insupportables.
Voilà, je sais que ça n'arrangera  pas vos tracas, mais je me suis permis d'amener un peu d'espoir au futur acquéreur de cette petite merveille. Pour tous ceux qui peuvent encore bénéficier de période d'échange et qui sont touchés, mon conseil est d'effectuer le remplacement
Pour les autres....bon courage à tous


----------



## Toz (26 Décembre 2007)

Je crois que c'est moi qui ai le MacBook le plus silencieux!

Je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu. Il était prévu le 19 décembre.
Apple ne sais pas où il est . UPS non plus!?
Ils m'ont niqué mon Noël. J'ai pas eu de cadeau.
Voilà, je voulais juste vous le dire...:rose:


----------



## zazak12 (26 Décembre 2007)

Toz a dit:


> Je crois que c'est moi qui ai le MacBook le plus silencieux!
> 
> Je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu. Il était prévu le 19 décembre.
> Apple ne sais pas où il est . UPS non plus!?
> ...



ha pas de bol ! moi 2 jours après la commande je l'avais entre les mains ! c'est un régale, tu verras ^^


----------



## nexus28000 (26 Décembre 2007)

MeeD a dit:


> Merci, j'ai essayé mais ça n'a aucun effet sur mon MacBook. Le bruit ne doit pas venir du même endroit parce quand je mets PhotoBooth, ça ne change rien non plus. Je continuerais à faire tourner les ventilos moins vite pour qu'il n'y ait pas de bruit...
> 
> En tous cas merci à toi



Moi aussi le bruit que j'ai ne s'arrete pas quand photobooth est allumé - ca doit être autre chose que le whine alors zut je pensai avoir cerné le problème...

Si quelqu'un connaît d'autres bruits affectant les macbok je suis preneur !

Nexus


----------



## vivilafee (31 Décembre 2007)

moi, mon macbook fait ce bruit de néon au démarrage avec un bruit de ventilo pendant 20 minutes, puis plus de bruit du tout et de temps en temps, un peu de bruit de néon mais de moins en moins depuis que je l'ai ( 3 semaines)
peu être le bruit du neuf? ou alors je m'y suis habitué...
bonne année​


----------



## caboche (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai recu mon nouveau Macbook envoyé par l'AppleStore suite à échange de ma machine dans le délais de 14 jours aprés livraison. Pour rappel, mon macbook avait le même problème que celui de nexus28000 i.e. un bruit de néon qui ne disparait pas avec photobooth.

Je suis content: mon nouveau Macbook n° de série W874 ne fait aucun bruit. On entend seulement le souffle du ventilateur si on colle l'oreille sur le clavier ce qui est normal.

Je vous souhaite à tous bon courage pour faire échanger ou réparer vos machine. Je vous invte à faire constater l'anomalie chez un centre de service agréé Apple pres de chez vous.

Aller, je suis sur que nous allons tous obtenir satisfaction  

Caboche


----------



## nexus28000 (3 Janvier 2008)

caboche a dit:


> Je suis content: mon nouveau Macbook n° de série W874 ne fait aucun bruit. On entend seulement le souffle du ventilateur si on colle l'oreille sur le clavier ce qui est normal.
> Caboche


 

Tu as de la chance car le mien repart chez ICGL sous peu car le remontage de gros cochon qu'ils m'ont fait nécessite que je le ramène... Je commence à en avoir un peu marre de leur façon acavalière de traiter le client une fois l'achat opéré.

Nexus​


----------



## Alias (8 Janvier 2008)

Des avancées sur ces problèmes ?

De mon côté, même si je n'ai pas à proprement parler de grésillement, je trouve que ce petit MacBook fait plus de bruit que mon vieux iBook G4 ...
J'entends tourner le ventilo assez régulièrement mais il faut bien rafraîchir toute cette puissance !


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2008)

Alias a dit:


> Des avancées sur ces problèmes ?
> 
> De mon côté, même si je n'ai pas à proprement parler de grésillement, je trouve que ce petit MacBook fait plus de bruit que mon vieux iBook G4 ...
> J'entends tourner le ventilo assez régulièrement mais il faut bien rafraîchir toute cette puissance !


 4x plus puissant, alors un peu de souffle en plus...


----------



## tidoberman (8 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,

moi le whine se fait bruyant quand je suis sous os windows XP

sous mac os, le Whine est très faible

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2008)

tidoberman a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> moi le whine se fait bruyant quand je suis sous os windows XP
> 
> ...



J'aurai bien dit que Windows c'est de la merde, et que l'installer sur un mac c'est pas bien... Mais on est dans un pays libre et tu fait ce que tu veux...

Bref, je pense que Windows (surtout en "émulation") doit prendre plus de ressources que Mac osX, et que du coup, les ventirad tournent plus, d'où le bruit plus audible...


----------



## kakao (9 Janvier 2008)

Toz a dit:


> Je crois que c'est moi qui ai le MacBook le plus silencieux!
> 
> Je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu. Il était prévu le 19 décembre.
> Apple ne sais pas où il est . UPS non plus!?
> ...


Flûte. J'espère que tu as demandé à Apple un geste commercial. Un coup pareil, cela mériterait qu'il te l'offre !


----------



## Toz (9 Janvier 2008)

Allez, des nouvelles de mon MacBook le plus silencieux du monde, parce que définitivement furtif...
Ben apple n'a pas attendu que UPS finisse sont enquête préalable à tout renvoi de matériel, et m'a renvoyé un MacBook par.... UPS!
Et je l'ai reçu celui là. Yes! Comme je m'étais un peu plaint, qu'UPS avait tout simplement gâché mon noël ( j'ai pas eu de cadeau sous le sapin..), Apple m'offre 50 £ sur l'Apple Store. 
J'ai choisis les JBL on Tour.
Merci Steve...

Sinon, mon nouveau macbook , w874 et quelques, ne fait pas votre bruit spécial.
Juste le feulement du disque dur. Un peu de iMovie 8 ( Mon dieu quelle merde ce logiciel )
et le ventilo s'est déclenché progressivement pour ensuite se couper progressivement.
Sur mon iBook G3 900, il se déclenche d'un coup et s'arrête d'un coup.
Sur mon Powerbook Pismo 500, c'est bien simple, je n'ai JAMAIS entendu les ventilos se déclencher.


----------

